# How to: (detail) Audi Connect no Tech Pack



## hAudi (Oct 16, 2015)

Personally Tried & Tested

1. iPhone 6s
2. UK iTunes Account (free registration - see below)
3. VIN Number

Launch iTunes and search App Store for Audi Connect (free app). If available, download. 
If not, scroll to the bottom RH Corner and change the country flag to UK
Apply and register for a free UK iTunes Account - remember Google is your friend. http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-create-us-uk-or-any-app-store-itunes-account-anywhere-in-the-world/

Once created download Audi Connect and other (free) Audi apps - Audi Magazine etc.
You will find Audi Connect on the US iTunes Store too - however the UK Store has a larger (Audi) selection
Connect your iPhone to your Mac/Win and install Audi Connect

Launch your web browser and head to MyAudi - Audi USA https://www.audiusa.com/myaudi
Register your free account and *include your TT VIN number* etc

Launch your email client, click registration verification email link from MyAudi
Launch your web browser (relaod) and this happens:
You will be greeted by your TT/TTS exactly how you ordered it from your dealer after you sign in!!
*How cool is that?*

*Launch Audi Connect on your iPhone* and input your MyAudi UserName and Password
*And this happens... voila!!*










1. As above revisiting MyAudi youll see a pic of your TT/TTS exactly how you ordered it (colour, rims etc)

2. GPS track your TT/TTS 24/7/365 - tell your insurance agents!!

3. Access all (thousands) of Audi Internet Radio stations

4. Use the Media Centre to play iTunes tracks on the MMi

5. Navigate to your vehicle from Apple / Google Maps

6. Check traffic info

etc etc. Enjoy!!

*PS In my next How To *
I will show you exactly how you (like I do) can read ALL your WhatsApp, Facebook, Viiber, iMessage texts directly off your TT MMI... and remember if I can do this from South Africa so can you...!!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Works on Android too.

Are you sure its GPS tracking the car and not your phone's GPS?

What I really wish is that Audi would add Android Auto / Apple CarPlay. Its so annoying, even the Golf has it :/ how comes we can't have it on the TT? :roll:


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sorry for being so stupid but does this give me Audi connect functionality despite not specifying it when I ordered? If so that is v cool! Thanks


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice, I'm as tech savvy as a caveman but i'll give it a bash :lol:


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

DOD00 said:


> Sorry for being so stupid but does this give me Audi connect functionality despite not specifying it when I ordered? If so that is v cool! Thanks


I did this when I got my car last Saturday, but can't really see the point in it. From what I can tell, it just lets you see where you last parked your car and how to find it again...oh, and lets you access music on your phone, over wi-fi. Fortunately, I have a memory and the car's jukebox is loaded with my entire music collection, so unsure what you will gain by doing this. Both my cars show up in the connect app, but both state 'Audi Connect is not available', so certain 'Connect' functions, like reading the news between your rev counter and speedo, still won't work. But that's OK; you can focus on not mowing down the local college kids waiting innocently at the bus stop instead.

Perhaps I've missed the point of Connect...


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Nice post. Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DOD00 said:


> Sorry for being so stupid but does this give me Audi connect functionality despite not specifying it when I ordered? If so that is v cool! Thanks


That App without connect, doesn't really do anything useful.
You've always been able to logon to the site and look at the info, but it doesn't "do" anything.. The where i parked my car or where is my car only works if you record it in the app.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice post, looking forward to the next "how to".

Meanwhile, some enterprising soul just installed this on their mark2!










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Where is the option/screen to find the car/where it is parked?

Thanks


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok just re read post, so I have to tell the app to record the location of my parked car in order for it to show it..? Pretty pointless in that..


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Dano28 said:


> Where is the option/screen to find the car/where it is parked?
> 
> Thanks


Have you lost your car? 

You don't have to tell it to record the car's location; it does that in the background when the phone is connected via wi-fi and you have the Connect app open.

Open the app on your iPhone and press the menu button icon at the top left. Numerous tabbed Windows will appear - you're looking for the one entitled 'Car Finder'. Click that and hey presto, you can see where you last used the app in your car. If your car's been nicked in the meantime however, the app won't help you. It'll just remind you of where it used to be.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

But yes, it's a bit pointless. Unless you have severe short term memory issues.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

If you are all worried about where you parked your car, you don't need any apps. If you have an android phone this is done automatically by the phone alone. Gets it right most of the time too. And one click directions from where you currently are back to your car too.

Go to the Google app now to see where your car is parked. Things like park and ride confuse it a bit though.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just trying to understand the capabilities of the connect/app (didn't even know there was an app for the phone slightly embarrassing) wondered if it was a "find my Audi" type thing but if I can't remember where I parked it that's probably the least of my worries


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

LEIGH-H said:


> DOD00 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for being so stupid but does this give me Audi connect functionality despite not specifying it when I ordered? If so that is v cool! Thanks
> ...


I often let my OH pick music while we're on long journeys - I think she'll be able to do it from my (or even her) phone, as she won't be able to see the screen.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

That could be useful if you don't have a spare lightning or USB lead. Otherwise the passenger's phone could just be plugged in and used like an iPod or USB music player - at least the phone would then be getting a good charge in with the bargain.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

LEIGH-H said:


> That could be useful if you don't have a spare lightning or USB lead. Otherwise the passenger's phone could just be plugged in and used like an iPod or USB music player - at least the phone would then be getting a good charge in with the bargain.


Good point, well made


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't wait for how to read whatsapp and Facebook messages, that would be pretty cool


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

chilledoutman said:


> I can't wait for how to read whatsapp and Facebook messages, that would be pretty cool


It's a maybe, not a definite.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

And there I was getting all over excited


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Just to point out that this method doesn't give you Audi Connect in the car as you get with the Tech pack. The full Connect service gives you twitter, news, rail times, flights, and a few other things on the main display.


----------

